# Attend an LCMS church?



## Javilo (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone, I would like to know if it would be ok for a person with
reformed beliefs to attend an LCMS church if there is no good reformed
church in their area? I ask this becase the LCMS holds to baptismal
regeneration and also that a person can lose their salvation. LCMS seems
like a good church otherwise except for those two things. Thank you for
your opinions and help with this issue.


----------



## JM (Aug 7, 2008)

> Baptismal Regeneration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lutheran Church - Missouri Synod - Baptismal Regeneration


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 7, 2008)

BTW,  to PB !!

Are you speaking specifically of the greater Boston area? 
Can you give an area? 

There are lots of people here who would be glad to help you.

For example: Being in the OPC, I know of 1 OPC work in the Boston area.

To answer your question, In my humble opinion it would be best that "birds of a feather, could flock together" if possible.


----------



## Javilo (Aug 7, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> BTW,  to PB !!
> 
> Are you speaking specifically of the greater Boston area?
> Can you give an area?
> ...



Thanks rjlynam, for the welcome.
Yes, speaking of the Boston area.
Don't know of the OPC churches in the Boston area.
I am limited since I don't have a car and so depend
on public transportation. So can only go where
the MBTA goes.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 7, 2008)

Javilo said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > BTW,  to PB !!
> ...



Check them out. New Covenant Presbyterian All the best !


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't even know there was an LCMS church in the Boston area!

Christ the King Presbyterian (PCA) is two blocks north of the Central Square T-stop in Cambridge.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2008)

There is also an RP Church in Cambridge.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 7, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> There is also an RP Church in Cambridge.



Oh, wow, I didn't realize the RP church was so close to where I live!


----------



## JoelYrick (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll throw in that our denomination also has a church in Cambridge. My brother-in-law attended the church for some time, and I remember him speaking well of it. I'm sure if you sent an email, you could likely carpool with someone to save some money. 

As for the LCMS, I would look into the various churches. Not all LCMS churches are created equal. There are plenty I would avoid. But, I would say that they are less pure, true churches. If you can't find a good reformed church nearby- go for it.

Here's the Cambridge RPCNA's site. Psalm singing takes a little while to get used to, but I've grown to love it. I wouldn't go back to anything else.

First Reformed Presbyterian Church of Cambridge, Massachusetts


----------



## JM (Aug 7, 2008)

Founders Ministries | Founders-Friendly Churches in MA


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> There is also an RP Church in Cambridge.



I've been blessed to worship at that church.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 7, 2008)

The LCMS is not the largest Lutheran body (mainline, liberal), but it is big, and a mixed bag.

So, you would need to investigate whether this particular church is "conservative" and biblical.

From a Reformed perspective, the closer a Lutheran church and pastor is to Luther, the better it/he is. Our big differences with the Lutherans are in the areas of sacramentology, Christology, and worship (they are not regulative, and they have kept crucifixes and statuary--thankfully without the veneration). They sometimes think we ought to be lumped in with Anabaptists; we sometimes want to lump them in with the Romanists. There are some marked similarities between Lutherans and Anglicans.

They do hold to a form of baptismal regeneration, which stems from their strong emphasis on the _objectivity_ of the gospel in Word form and sacramental form. They "take back" the worst dangers of "baptismal regeneration when they say salvation is "losable". So, in that arena, it might seem like a "wash"...

Confessional Lutherans are usually very good on justification, and an emphasis on the extrinsic reality of God's perfect work FOR US, and no room for our works anyplace.

When Lutherans talk like monergists, they sound as Reformed as any Calvinist. They do believe that salvation is entirely one-sided, but then they add the belief that men can "reject" God's work. They would at least say they agree with Luther's _Bondage of the Will_, even granting that the will is so depraved, sometimes God's grace only goes so far with a person.

They do not accept the Reformed's more robust doctrine of election--a more consistent and well-thought-out expression--preferring to say that the Reformed went "beyond" the teaching of Scripture in this department. They just proclaim a happy inconsistency here, and mystery. Our fearless adherence to this doctrine is one of the clearest matters that make us to differ, in my opinion.

Bottom line, if it is a conservative LCMS, then you can probably worship there very profitably by the preached Word ministry. They will, however, not let you take communion, unless you have joined their church, and agree on their doctrine of the manner of Christ's presence in the supper.


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 8, 2008)

I personally would avoid any LCMS churches on the east or west coasts. In my own experience (and only mine), they're boot-lickers for the ELCA. The LCMS in the midwest may - I repeat "may" - be more conservative, but I've known pastors in that area who've left because of the liberal influence. 

However, I do know that there is a WELS church in the Boston area. I'd be much more comfortable there.


----------



## jonmo (Aug 8, 2008)

There is also a PCA church meeting near Boston Common. One of Tim Keller's sons is on the staff there

Citylife Church of Boston


----------



## yeutter (Aug 8, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> I personally would avoid any LCMS churches on the east or west coasts. In my own experience (and only mine), they're boot-lickers for the ELCA. The LCMS in the midwest may - I repeat "may" - be more conservative, but I've known pastors in that area who've left because of the liberal influence.
> 
> However, I do know that there is a WELS church in the Boston area. I'd be much more comfortable there.


I agree. Hear in the midwest we have a lot of Lutherans. The LCMS congregations are all over the board. In some you would find preaching and worship that lifts up Jesus Christ. Sadly, in other LCMS congregations you will no longer hear the Gospel faithfully preached.
The liberal assault on the Gospel has not made a lot of headway in WELS circles.


----------



## beej6 (Aug 8, 2008)

(digressing) So which are the preferable Lutheran denominations? I see two votes for WELS


----------



## JM (Aug 8, 2008)

WELS and LCMS represent traditional, confessional Lutheranism. Some may not toe the line but it's been my experience that LCMS is traditional and conservative. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/pastor-lassmans-lutheran-information-class-35785/

http://bookofconcord.blogspot.com/


----------



## Javilo (Aug 8, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> I didn't even know there was an LCMS church in the Boston area!
> 
> Christ the King Presbyterian (PCA) is two blocks north of the Central Square T-stop in Cambridge.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Javilo (Aug 8, 2008)

I like to hear inspirational music with instruments during a service. So even though
this appears to be a good denomination, I wouldn't like sitting through worship
without hearing an organ or piano. Doesn't the scripture say make a joyful noise
to the Lord? I think they are being too strict.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 8, 2008)

Javilo said:


> *I like to hear inspirational music with instruments during a service.* So even though
> this appears to be a good denomination, I wouldn't like sitting through worship
> without hearing an organ or piano. Doesn't the scripture say make a joyful noise
> to the Lord? I think they are being too strict.



You will like Christ the King, then. They use lots of instruments (violins, guitars, piano, etc).


----------



## Javilo (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's the Cambridge RPCNA's site. Psalm singing takes a little while to get used to, but I've grown to love it. I wouldn't go back to anything else.


I need to hear uplifting and inspirational music with at least an organ or piano during
a worship service. So even thought the RPCNA seems like a good denomination,
I don't think I could get used to a service with no instruments. I think they are 
being too strict. Doesn't the Bible say make a joyful noise unto the Lord?


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 9, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> I personally would avoid any LCMS churches on the east or west coasts. In my own experience (and only mine), they're boot-lickers for the ELCA. The LCMS in the midwest may - I repeat "may" - be more conservative, but I've known pastors in that area who've left because of the liberal influence.
> 
> However, I do know that there is a WELS church in the Boston area. I'd be much more comfortable there.



I'm on the west coast and my assistant's husband is a LCMS minister and a leader in his cluster of clergy. They loathe the ELCA and sputter about the compromises and deviations from doctrinal truth.

Inerrancy, the five Reformational solas, strong opposition to radical feminism and the homosexual agenda, and a shared commitment to confessional Reformational Christianity. You could do a whole lot worse. If you want a feel for the compatibility (despite the errors Bruce identified), listen to a White Horse Inn program with LCMS pastor/professor, Rod Rosenblatt.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 9, 2008)

The WELS are some pretty introverted people. To put it nicely. If you aren't WELS, you're probably not a Christian, and you definitely aren't in a church.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Aug 9, 2008)

beej6 said:


> (digressing) So which are the preferable Lutheran denominations? I see two votes for WELS



Fortunately in my area most of the LCMS congregations are still pretty solid. I would also vote for the AFLC (Association of Free Lutheran Churches). Another good one is the Evangelical Lutheran Synod (ELS) which also happens to be in fellowship with WELS.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Aug 9, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> The WELS are some pretty introverted people. To put it nicely. If you aren't WELS, you're probably not a Christian, and you definitely aren't in a church.



While I respect their doctrinal intregity, this is one reason why I would shy away from WELS. I've heard that they even discourage praying with Christians from other traditions - a little to extreme, In my humble opinion.


---------------------------------



My three year old is looking over my shoulder as I type this and insisted on the inclusion of the "smiley blowing bubbles" among others - here ya go Blaise:


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 9, 2008)

Javilo said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even know there was an LCMS church in the Boston area!
> ...




Christ The King Presbyterian (PCA) is in our presbytery, and is a very sound church. I recommend it.


----------

